# Etisalat 3g problem...



## Rusty2 (Aug 19, 2008)

I don't know if anyone has any ideas about this....
I bought a 3g router from Etisalat 2 weeks ago. Normal download limit is 10gb but there's a promotion on where you get 100gb a month for the first 2 months.

Everything had been working great till yesterday when I couldn't connect. I contacted Etisalat who said, initially that I had exceeded the download limit - not the 10gb limit - the 100gb limit!!!

Now I've only been using it for 2 weeks - and I HAVE downloaded maybe half a dozen programmes from 4oD - but they are only about 300mB each - other than that it's just been normal use - messenger and browsing, and some streaming.

I went to the Etislat shop I bought it at and they said that it was "unusual usage" or something - but she said since they are a sales centre they couldn't tell me for sure - and I'd need to go to the Etisalat main office.

Anybody got any ideas on what's going on here? Surely I couldn't have used up 10x the normal limit in 2 weeks?


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Good luck.

When I first got here, I was using a 3g usb modem. I was told there was a promotion too. At the end of the first month, I ensured there was sufficient credit on the phone to pay for the next month. Over the course of 3 days, over AED1000 was taken from my phone and they gave the reason as exceeding the amount of data.

It took about a week of major arguements but I did get the money back. Stick to your guns and fight your corner. When you speak to them, make sure you ask to speak to the manager of the complaints department


----------

